# raves/free parties in and around sheffield



## sailboats (May 8, 2007)

i know theres one next weekend, one on the 26th and one on june 2nd
but does anyone know of anymore?
and did anyone go to the one this weekend?


----------



## Supine (May 8, 2007)

putting system names and potential locations on t'interweb makes you look like a complete tool. Edit your post mate.


----------



## Supine (May 8, 2007)

cheers 

people came down to a bbq I threw on sunday straight from a site party just outside notts. they looked like they'd had fun


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 8, 2007)

I've just moved to Sheffield, if anyone's got any tips for decent parties drop us a PM.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jun 4, 2007)

only just noticed this - not that many crews operating out of the steel city atm but there are various things planned for later on in the summer . . .


----------



## Supine (Jun 5, 2007)

Put July 14th in your diary KBT. 

I played at a party in reservoir in the peaks a couple of weeks ago. On the same night there were parties at 3 other peaks locations.


----------



## Supine (Jun 5, 2007)

and join whatusayin forum for info


----------

